# Traeger Grill Tempature lower then setting.



## newbiesmoker56

I just purchased a Series Pro 22 Traeger.  It has a digital display for registering the actual  temperature of the grill.  I set the temperature to 225 but the grill never registered higher than 210 on the digital read out.  I think the digital temperature readout was correct (210) as it took much longer to cook my chicken then the recipe called for at 225.  So it appears the grill itself never reached 225 setting. I would have thought that the actual temperature in the grill would have reached the same temperature as I set .  Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## pellet user

newbiesmoker56

What did the analog gauge show?  I find on my grill the set point versus actual temperature can vary 25 plus degrees.  Wind or rain doesn't help either.  Also if it didn't reach your setpoint then you might have a bad RTD or controller.  Another thing to check and see if the pellets are lodged in the hopper.  It may be lots of gaps in the auger between pellets.  This may effect it also.  If that doesn't fix it call tech support from Traeger.


----------



## newbiesmoker56

I set the manual dial to 225.  The digital readout (measuring the ambient temperature) on the Traeger never got above 212.  I also used a separate ambient thermometer in the smoker and it registered about 210-215.  I called Traeger and they said that there may always be a difference between the setting and the actual ambient temperature of about10- 20 degrees.  So what I do now is if I want the smoker at 225 or so I just set the temperature to 250.  This gets me to about 235 - 240.  Therefore, I will calibrate future cooking's taking this difference into account as I learn the smoker.  Thanks for your reply.


----------



## pellet user

That is a little strange.  My Traeger goes above and below setpoint.  More above than below though.  I did have the RTD go out under warranty but I don't remember what it was like before that.  Keep cooking and learning, every grill is different.


----------



## retiredbadge

Mine cooks higher than the temp read out.  I just watch mine a little closer.  I would rather my temp be lower than higher.


----------



## scottgunn

I have the same issues with my traeger.  I got a Therm Pro TP-08 off Amazon that measures both smoker temp and meat temp.  

The low settings (smoke and 180 degrees) cook hotter than setting, usually staying around 225.  The higher settings cook lower than the setting.  The digital readout on the Traeger says the temps are what it's set on, but it is inaccurate.  I have tested the internal temps with three different devices, all proving the Traeger thermostat is wrong.  Example...Cooking a steak at 350 the Traeger digital display says 340-360, but the other devices all read around 280-300.

I just use the info from the therm pro and adjust the settings accordingly.


----------



## MOB67

I have the same issue with my Pro Series 22.  Talked to a local Traeger representative and was told same thing that it is common for the temperature to fluctuate 10-15 degrees.  The issue with mine is it only happens while cooking at 225…digital readout indicates grill temps 206-210.  If I increase the setting to 250 the temperatures fluctuate between 245-252.  I might follow back up with Traeger…if I get a different answer I will post.


----------



## papadon45

I have had my Traeger Pro 22 for about 18 months and I also experienced many of the same issues as you have and I drove myself crazy trying to find a way to correct them. Some background, I live in Reno, NV: when the  outside temp was in the 20's or 30's the inside temp was lower then the setting and when it outside temp is in the 80's in inside temp is higher then the setting. Wind is also a factor. Here's what I did:
1. Bought a ThermoWorks Smoke thermometer. I can monitor both the smoker and the meat temps.
2. Bought a Traeger Insulated cover- best thing I've done for cold weather cooking. Temp is now much closer to the set- ting temp.
3. Remembered why I bought the Traeger, so I didn't have to fuss with my smoker all the time.
4. Remembered that internal MEAT temp is what's important not the temp of the smoker, the smoker temp will go up and down depending on the pellet feed (just like your oven). 

As you use your new grill/smoker you will learn what need's to be done for what your cooking, you will experiment with different times, temps and methods. The recipes are a guideline only, every piece of meat is different and therefore cooks differently, some slower some faster. INTERNAL MEAT temp is the important temp.


----------



## MOB67

Thanks for the reply…it sounds like you have been able to been able to find some work-arounds to compensate for the temperature challenges.  I do not think my issues are weather related being in Southern CA and the temps hold true when cooking at higher temperatures.  There are many things that I want to cook at 225 I will have to cook at 205 and plan for longer cook times.  It is either that or cook at 250 and reduce the cooking time…either way I will figure it out as you did.  Thanks again for some of the suggestions!


----------



## DaveRodda

Hello...in my case I the set point versus actual temperature can vary 25 plus degrees.  Wind or rain doesn't help either.  Also if it didn't reach your setpoint then you might have a bad RTD or controller.  Also see if the pellets are lodged in the hopper.

pcb assembly canada


----------

